# vexilar contest is back



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i got a e-mail from vexilar and there contest started up today for 18 weeks, sign up and hope for the best, it,s free ...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanx Snag! Good Luck.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there a link or anything??? Went to the vex sight and could not find where to sign up.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I found it...

http://vexilar.com/events/sweepstakes2012.php


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

save your entries fellas, I think I'll win this year


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Just entered myself thank you I already have an fl-20 love it,the duel combo has to be awsome good luck boys hope 1 of us wins 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

well i checked the vex site for last weeks winners and a ohio guy was one of the winners, so there,s always hope....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I want that double vision BAD!!! Lovin Life has one...maybe I will actually get to see it in action this winter!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

It was 10-11-11 when Hardwater Fan originally posted the Vexilar contest. I faithfully entered it every week, and received a Vexilar package in the mail today. When I got home from hunting , my wife said " What did you order now?". When I opened the package, I found that I had won last weeks drawing, out of thousands of entries. I could'nt believe it. Hats, gloves, keyring, DVD, and decal, along with a congats letter. Thanks Hardwater Fan. hop


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats that's awesome 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I won the week 10 drawing. Got everything you metioned plus a hand towel. Sorry i forgot to post that i'd won.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the towel. hop


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre welcome hop! Im glad you guys won something.  cool.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I won it last week also. Really hoping to get the Grand Prize!


----------

